# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Μπισκότα Πρωτείνης

## Θεμιστοκλης

Ενα γευστικό και εύκολο σνάκ για όσους δεν προλαβαίνουν να έχουν  γεύμα μαζί τους.

Συστατικά: 
6 ασπράδια
1 1/3 της κούπας βρώμη
1 βανίλια 
1/2 κούπα πολτό μήλου (είναι περιπου ενα μηλο καθαρισμενο και βρασμενο μαζι με ενα ξυλαρακι κανελας και απλα το πολτοποιουμε)
4 scoop Πρωτεινης (κατα προτίμηση βανίλια αλλα και οποιαδηποτε αλλη γευση ταιριαζει )
1 κ.σ. ελαιολαδο
Αν θελουμε προσθετουμε και μια γλυκαντικη ουσια, εγω βαζω 2 κ.γ. μαυρη ζαχαρη γιατι η πρωτεινη μου ειναι ηδη πολυ γλυκια και δεν χρειαζεται.

Τα ανακκατευουμε ολα μαζι και μενα κουταλι τα βαζουμε σε ενα ταψι με λαδοκολα και τα ψηνουμε για περιπου 20 λεπτα, μπορει να παρουν λιγο εξτρα χρωμα αλλα μη φοβαστε ειναι το μηλο που ψηνεται. 

Βγαζει περιπου 10 μεγαλα μπισκοτα (αρκετα μαλακα λογω της βρωμης) που περιεχουν 15+ γρ πρωτεινης το καθενα!

Καλη ορεξη!

----------


## andreasaxo

Τα έκανα εχθές με την βοήθεια της μάνας μου αλλά μας βγήκαν πέτρα.
Σίγουρα έγιναν λάθη, αν μπορείς βοήθησε με.

6 ασπράδια
Μισή κούπα βρώμη Texas
Μισή κούπα σπασμένο στο μουλτι αμύγδαλο ωμό
1 βανίλια
4 scoop πρωτεΐνη Syntrax Matrix 1.0 γεύση φράουλα
1 κουταλιά της σούπας ελαιόλαδο

Δεν έβαλα τον πολτό μήλου, αλλά δεν νομίζω να ευθύνεται η έλλειψη πολτού μήλου και γι'αυτο να είναι σκληρά.
Επίσης, αναφέρεις 1 και 1/3 κούπα βρώμη, εγώ έβαλα μισή και άλλη μισή αμύγδαλο, λες να φταίει αυτό;

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> Τα έκανα εχθές με την βοήθεια της μάνας μου αλλά μας βγήκαν πέτρα.
> Σίγουρα έγιναν λάθη, αν μπορείς βοήθησε με.
> 
> 6 ασπράδια
> Μισή κούπα βρώμη Texas
> Μισή κούπα σπασμένο στο μουλτι αμύγδαλο ωμό
> 1 βανίλια
> 4 scoop πρωτεΐνη Syntrax Matrix 1.0 γεύση φράουλα
> 1 κουταλιά της σούπας ελαιόλαδο
> ...


Νομιζω πως αυτο φταει... Το μηλο ειναι αρκετα ρευστο και κανει το μειγμα πιο υγρο.
Καθαρισε ενα μηλο, κοψτο σε κομματακια και βραστο με λιγη βανιλια και με ενα ξυλαρακι κανελα αν θελεις, ειναι πολυ ευκολο και θα μυρισει ολο το σπιτι!

----------


## koukoutsaki

εξαιρετικο φαινεται θα δοκιμαστει οπωσδηποτε ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> εξαιρετικο φαινεται θα δοκιμαστει οπωσδηποτε !


Ειναι τελειο!! 
Μου εχει λυσει τα χερια, οταν χρειαζομαι ενα σνακ παιρνω 2 μαζι μου και ειμαι καλυμενος μεχρι το επομενο μου γευμα αλλα και μου καλυπτει την ορεξη για γλυκο!!  :01. Wink:

----------


## koukoutsaki

αν και θα το δω κι εγω ...εχεις βγαλει στο περιπου θερμιδες ανα τεμαχιο ?

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> αν και θα το δω κι εγω ...εχεις βγαλει στο περιπου θερμιδες ανα τεμαχιο ?


Αν δεν εχω κανει καποιο λαθος στους υπολογισμους μου βγαινει περιπου 168 θερμιδες ανα τεμαχιο (μου βγαινουν 9 μπισκοτα εμενα γιατι τα κανω αρκετα μεγαλα) και τα διατροφικα στοιχεια ανα μπιστκοτο ειναι 
16,8 γρ πρωτεινη
20 γρ υδατανθρακας 
5 γρ λιπαρα

----------


## koukoutsaki

πολυ ενδιαφερουσα επιλογη σε σχεση με τις μπαρες εμποριου τιγκα στη ζαχαρη ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## andreasaxo

> Νομιζω πως αυτο φταει... Το μηλο ειναι αρκετα ρευστο και κανει το μειγμα πιο υγρο.
> Καθαρισε ενα μηλο, κοψτο σε κομματακια και βραστο με λιγη βανιλια και με ενα ξυλαρακι κανελα αν θελεις, ειναι πολυ ευκολο και θα μυρισει ολο το σπιτι!


Σκέφτηκα και κάτι άλλο που είναι κάπως ρευστό όταν το αλλοιώσεις, η μπανάνα, χωρίς βράσιμο, χωρίς τίποτα, είναι η υφή της έτσι που άμα την λιώσεις γίνετε αλειφη.

----------


## koukoutsaki

ξερουμε ποσες μερες διατηρουνται περιπου ? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> ξερουμε ποσες μερες διατηρουνται περιπου ?


Περίπου μια εβδομάδα κλεισμενα σε ταπερ... Άν δεν τα χεις φάει νωρίτερα!  :01. Smile:

----------


## koukoutsaki

εντος ψυγειου ετσι ?
καθολου ασχημα μια βδομαδα .... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> εντος ψυγειου ετσι ?
> καθολου ασχημα μια βδομαδα ....





> εντος ψυγειου ετσι ?
> καθολου ασχημα μια βδομαδα ....


Να σου πω την αλήθεια, αυτο δεν το ξέρω... Δεν τα έχω βάλει ποτε στο ψυγείο, διατηρούνται κι έτσι!

----------


## koukoutsaki

Εφτιαξα μιση δοση με πρωτεινη γευση σοκολατα και μου βγηκαν 5  μπισκοτα. Πολυ  νοστιμο και δεν εβαλα εξτρα γλυκαντικο γιατι ειναι γλυκια η πρωτεινη μου. Μια δαγκωνια δοκιμασα εγω βεβαια ,(μη παρασυρθουμε κιολας)αλλα ο αντρας μου τα τσακισε .. :01. Mr. Green: 
Ωραια ιδεα για πρωινο για οσους φευγουν στο ποδι με εναν καφε λοιπον για να μην τρωνε βλακειες εξω :03. Thumb up: 

Η συνταγη θα καθιερωθει  :01. Razz:

----------


## venom1987

αντι για μηλο????

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> Εφτιαξα μιση δοση με πρωτεινη γευση σοκολατα και μου βγηκαν 5  μπισκοτα. Πολυ  νοστιμο και δεν εβαλα εξτρα γλυκαντικο γιατι ειναι γλυκια η πρωτεινη μου. Μια δαγκωνια δοκιμασα εγω βεβαια ,(μη παρασυρθουμε κιολας)αλλα ο αντρας μου τα τσακισε ..
> Ωραια ιδεα για πρωινο για οσους φευγουν στο ποδι με εναν καφε λοιπον για να μην τρωνε βλακειες εξω
> 
> Η συνταγη θα καθιερωθει


Οντως, αν η πρωτεινη ειναι ηδη γλυκια δεν χρειαζεται η προσθηκη καποιου γλυκαντικου.
Φιλικη συμβουλη, μην δοκιμασετε να κανετε τη συνταγη με πρωτεινη της Optimum Nutrition γιατι η ζυμη θα ειναι πολυ αραιη και θα γινυον πολυ σκληρα..

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> αντι για μηλο????


Να σου πω την αληθεια δεν το εχω δοκιμασει με καποιο αλλο φρουτο και δεν μπορω να σου πω με σιγουρια...
Το μηλο παντως δεν θελει καποια ιδιαιτερη διαδικασια, απλα το καθαριζεις, το κοβεις σε κομματακια και το βραζεις με ενα ξυλαρακια κανελα και ιγη βανιλια και μετα στο μουλτι.. Ειναι πολυ απλο.

----------


## koukoutsaki

Και να συμπληρωσω οτι εγω το ψιλοκοψα πρωτα πολυ, και ηθελε πολυ λιγο βρασιμο το μηλο. Προσωπικα τα εφτιαξα με myofusion probiotics σοκολατα.
Οταν βγουν τα αχλαδια, θα το δοκιμασω και με αυτο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Ωραια ιδεα,εψαχνα καιρο για μια απλη συνταγη σαν και αυτη!
Σε ευχαριστουμε! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

πω ρε παιχτη εισαι γιγαντας και εδω κ καιρο παλευω να τα κανω σκληρα.και βγηκαν οπως τα θελα.εβαλα all bran αντι για βρωμη  6 ασπραδια 2 κροκους λιγο σογια σε κιμα και 3-4 σκουπ iso 100 βανιλια.απλα μετρησε ειναι πλ ωραιο

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

Εγω απλα δεν τα χορταινω!!
Δεν θυμαμαι αν εχω αναφερει και για ξηρους καρπους και σταφιδες στη συνταγη τα οποια τα κανουν ακομη πιο νοστιμα!

P.s. Και εκ πειρας πλεον μπορω να πω οτι η καλυτερη πρωτεινη για γλυκα ειναι η MyoFusion  με διαφορα!

----------


## Miss Fit

Τα εφτιαξα πριν κατι μερες και μπορω να πω οτι εγιναν στο πι και φι και ηταν πολυ νοστημα, ισως λιγο στεγνα. Την επομενη θα δοκιμάσω με περισσοτερο μηλο. Ευχαριστώ :08. Toast:

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> Τα εφτιαξα πριν κατι μερες και μπορω να πω οτι εγιναν στο πι και φι και ηταν πολυ νοστημα, ισως λιγο στεγνα. Την επομενη θα δοκιμάσω με περισσοτερο μηλο. Ευχαριστώ


Ναι, αυτο είναι αλήθεια, βγαίνουν λίγο στεγνά αυτα...
Δες μια άλλη συνταγή που ποσταρα σήμερα, " βελτιωμενα μπισκότα πρωτεινης" , βγαίνουν πιο αφρατα, σαν κεκακια!

----------


## Miss Fit

> Ναι, αυτο είναι αλήθεια, βγαίνουν λίγο στεγνά αυτα...
> Δες μια άλλη συνταγή που ποσταρα σήμερα, " βελτιωμενα μπισκότα πρωτεινης" , βγαίνουν πιο αφρατα, σαν κεκακια!


Ναι την ειδα μολις και λεω να την κανω σαβ-κο :01. Smile:  Η σοδα θα τα αφρατευει σιγουρα! Δοκιμάζω και ποσταρω :02. Welcome:

----------


## Mpozos

μολις εβγαλα απτον φουρνο τα μπισκοτάκια. οκ απο γευση δεν ξετρελάθηκα αλλα με 20 γρ μαρμελαδα ροδακινο ειναι κορυφή 

Υλικά : 

180 γρ βρωμη 
1 μηλο πολτο με κανελα
1 βανιλια
4 σκουπ πρωτεινη βανιλια
6 ασπραδια 
10 γρ ελαιολαδο 
5 ζαχαρινες (canderel)

και βγήκαν 15 κομμάτια μόλις εφαγα τα 7  :01. Smile: 

ωραία συνταγή θερμιστοκλή! μπραβο.

----------


## Mpozos

> μολις εβγαλα απτον φουρνο τα μπισκοτάκια. οκ απο γευση δεν ξετρελάθηκα αλλα με 20 γρ μαρμελαδα ροδακινο ειναι κορυφή 
> 
> Υλικά : 
> 
> 180 γρ βρωμη 
> 1 μηλο πολτο με κανελα
> 1 βανιλια
> 4 σκουπ πρωτεινη βανιλια
> 6 ασπραδια 
> ...

----------


## pavlito10

οι 2 προηγουμενες αποπειρες ηταν σκετη αποτυχια
η 3 ηταν και φαρμακερη,βγηκαν μπομπα!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## spek93

αυτη τη στιγμη κανω μια αποπειρα με τα μπισκοτα....Νεα σε καμια ωριτσα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

> 


αυτα ειναι μπισκοτα η μπιφτεκια?? :01. Unsure:  :01. Razz:

----------


## spek93

> αυτη τη στιγμη κανω μια αποπειρα με τα μπισκοτα....Νεα σε καμια ωριτσα


Νομιζω οτι το αποτελεσμα ειναι καλο

----------


## Mpozos

xaxa vaggan δεν ξέρω αν το λες ειρωνικά, αλλα σε περίπτωση που δεν το λες θα απαντήσω. 

όχι δεν ειναι μπιφτεκάκια, μπισκοτάκια ειναι, και παρα πολύ νόστιμα!

----------


## vaggan

μοιαζουν με μπιφτεκια δεν κανω πλακα  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> μοιαζουν με μπιφτεκια δεν κανω πλακα


Και που να βλεπες πως μου εβγαιναν εμενα στην αρχη... Μοσχαρισια μπιφτεκια με πρωτεινη εμοιαζαν!

----------


## weedlover

[QUOTE=Θεμιστοκλης;567573]Ενα γευστικό και εύκολο σνάκ για όσους δεν προλαβαίνουν να έχουν  γεύμα μαζί τους.

Συστατικά: 
6 ασπράδια
1 1/3 της κούπας βρώμη
1 βανίλια 
1/2 κούπα πολτό μήλου (είναι περιπου ενα μηλο καθαρισμενο και βρασμενο μαζι με ενα ξυλαρακι κανελας και απλα το πολτοποιουμε)
4 scoop Πρωτεινης (κατα προτίμηση βανίλια αλλα και οποιαδηποτε αλλη γευση ταιριαζει )
1 κ.σ. ελαιολαδο
Αν θελουμε προσθετουμε και μια γλυκαντικη ουσια, εγω βαζω 2 κ.γ. μαυρη ζαχαρη γιατι η πρωτεινη μου ειναι ηδη πολυ γλυκια και δεν χρειαζεται.

Τα ανακκατευουμε ολα μαζι και μενα κουταλι τα βαζουμε σε ενα ταψι με λαδοκολα και τα ψηνουμε για περιπου 20 λεπτα, μπορει να παρουν λιγο εξτρα χρωμα αλλα μη φοβαστε ειναι το μηλο που ψηνεται. 

Βγαζει περιπου 10 μεγαλα μπισκοτα (αρκετα μαλακα λογω της βρωμης) που περιεχουν 15+ γρ πρωτεινης το καθενα!

Καλη ορεξη![/QU
αντι 4 scoop πρωτεινης τι αλλο μπορω να βαλω? μπορω να βαλω γαλα σε σκονη?

----------

